# Miata Rally, That Is!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

This weekend was the Fall Leaf Peeping Fun Run for the NE M'sters - 9 Miatas running through the back roads of southern VT. A GREAT sight!!!







The weather was marginally cooperative - but we all had polar fleece and/or leather jackets, and misty rain can't keep up with an MX5 so the tops were down (most of the time). Besides, driving the Miata on a rainy day beats doing just about anything on a sunny one! For those who are interested, here's a link to some photos ..... MX5 Fun Run *FIXED!*


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds great! I couldn't get the link to open


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

That looked like a good time guys. I still need to get you some pics of my friends "special" Miata. You remember the one with the 5.0 mustabg V8 power plant. Sure makes for quite a little go kart.

Jim


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Zoom zoom zoom!!!!!!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We're heading out tomorrow evening with the San Diego Miata Club to Big Bear Lake, a mountain lake retreat about 100 miles north of our home, for a couple of nights. Maybe we'll see some of the beautiful color you saw, but I know it won't be anywhere close.

We rarely stay in hotels since we usually like to stay in our own suite - the OB! But we gotta spread it around.

And we're not taking either of our two Miatas, but rather our big lifted Jeep so that we can do so off-roading while we're up there. The other folks will be paying $80 per couple to do off-roading in a Pinzgauer.

Should be fun!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

raynardo said:


> We're heading out tomorrow evening with the San Diego Miata Club to Big Bear Lake, a mountain lake retreat about 100 miles north of our home, for a couple of nights. Maybe we'll see some of the beautiful color you saw, but I know it won't be anywhere close.
> 
> We rarely stay in hotels since we usually like to stay in our own suite - the OB! But we gotta spread it around.
> 
> ...


Have FUN!!! Yeah - if we were going off-roading...I think I'd leave the Miata in the stall, too and choose the Jeep or the Pinzgauer (but only if I could be the driver







) But, we were running back-country _NEW ENGLAND_ roads .... not a straight line to be seen!!! LOTS of fun to be had in the MX5!!!





















btw, nice looking babies you've got there...good to see they each have a friend near-by


----------

